# Erkki-Sven Tüür



## World Violist

Tüür is another Estonian composer, relatively young (about in his 40's now, I think), and a good friend of Paavo Jarvi (the only reason I now know Tüür exists is that Paavo programmed a Tüür piece in Cincinnati (this apparently happens every year or two; this season is the U.S. premiere of his 7th symphony!)).

The piece I heard, "The Path and the Traces," was very impressive. Distinctly modern, devoid of tonal center to my ears, the music consists of a motionless void of moving notes (much like the backdrop of Ives' "The Unanswered Question" except atonal). Little bits of melody float into the foreground and die away. There's one heck of a climax that seems to come out of nowhere but is shattering in its impact, as I recall.

Anyway, this is a tremendously masterful composer, and I eagerly look forward to exploring some of his recordings, as well as listening to his 7th symphony toward the end of September.


----------



## Weston

I listened to some of his music on my Rhapsody account since you suggested it. Atonality often gives me pause, but it doesn't necessarily mean a work is without sonority. "The Path and the Traces" reminds me of Ligeti in that respect and is sometimes quite sonorous.

If I were to purchase anything though it might be his album _Oxymoron_ which includes a great work for male choir and (percussion?) ensemble, and also a concerto for marimba and orchestra. It's interesting music and I think it's refreshing these modern composers can have album titles that sound like - well, album titles. It's more memorable than the usual Performer / Ensemble /Composer / Pieces(s) / Opus numbers we normally get for album names in this genre.


----------



## Sid James

Thanks WV, I'll have to check him out. I like to listen to music by composers that are still alive...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have Erkki Sven Tüür's ECM recording, _Crystallisatio_. The work admittedly intrigued me... but I have yet to really digest it as I have been getting a lot of new music lately.


----------



## Kivimees

E-S Tüür's 9th Symphony ("Mythos") premiered this week in Tallinn, Paavo Järvi conducting.

Those interested can hear the performance for about one month as I understand:

http://klassikaraadio.err.ee/v/kont...rdisaalis-erkki-sven-tuuri-9-sumfoonia-mythos


----------



## PeterFromLA

My favorite piece remains the one that I first heard by him, a cycle called Architectonics... It has an exuberance to it, bracing in its fusion of baroque and rococo figures and techniques with a punk rocker's joy in subversion and nose thumbing. He was in a rock band when he wrote that cycle, still transitioning to the classical world, and I guess I wish he'd kept a foot in that world.

Here are 4, 3, and 5 in the seven piece cycle:
















I own two complete recordings of the cycle, one directed by Kristan Jarvi, a second conducted by Olari Elts. Both are excellent.


----------

